# Pipe need to be dry when wrapping teflon tape?



## MACPLUMB (Jan 21, 2008)

*Leaks on wet nipples*

NO THEY DON'T HAVE TO BE DRY BUT JUST WORKS BETTER THAT WAY !

WHAT YOU NEED TO DO IS GET SOME PLUMBERS TEFLON PIPE DOPE AND PUT ON OVER THE TAPE THE IT WILL SEAL !

REMEMBER PIPE THREADS ARE TAPERED THAT IS WHAT SEALS THE FITTING !

THE TAPE AND DOPE IS JUST TO LUBERCATE THE THREADS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Also remember that those 3/4" nipples require a heck of a lot of tape to seal the threads. 3 or 4 wraps won't do it. I'd say several wraps of tape are in order.


----------



## smash403 (Sep 28, 2009)

thekctermite said:


> Also remember that those 3/4" nipples require a heck of a lot of tape to seal the threads. 3 or 4 wraps won't do it. I'd say several wraps of tape are in order.


That's nonsense. If its a machined nipple 4 wraps is more than enough for a properly tightened fitting. If it was made at Home Depot or something they probably messed it up.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Your experiences and mine obviously vary. Welcome to the forum, no need to be unfriendly here.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

I always, always, always use 5-7 wraps of teflon tape then coat with pipe dope when it comes to sealing threaded waterline connections. Its just something that years and years of experience has taught me. Something the OP might have done is either not used enough tape OR wrapped the tape in the wrong direction....or it could be as simple as the adapter may not have been tightened enough.


----------

